# floundering boat for sale



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

I have a 16 ft tide craft, it is set up for flounder gigging with lights/ rails, it has trolling motor and 70hp outboard Johnson everything worked the last time it was used it is a older fiberglass boat, may need some work but probably could be ready to fish by the weekend has not been used all summer but motor was ran early spring with out any problems the first 1,000.00 takes it I can text pics 850- 7nine 1 2zero nine 5


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Can you post up some pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Can't get them to post I can text them to you if you text me and ask for them sorry


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Pics


----------

